# Amazon Flex App iOS Issue



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Anybody else seeing this? 

The Amazon Flex app does not appear to releases its used data. My app storage usage has steadily grown to almost 1GB now. 

I have let support know but they haven't addressed it.

Maybe time to move to a Google Pixel? :|


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

My android Samsung S7 says app is using 75mb and data 139mb. 
Its used 500mb since Oct 26

Android allows me to clear cache and clear data


----------

